# Castle Creations Sidewinder ESC overheating and solution



## Slim Jim

.

It's as simple as this. Castle Creations' Sidewinder with 3800Kv 4 pole motor SCT COMBO - the ESC runs too hot (at least in my opinion). I have tried everything to get the ESC to run at cooler temperatures. Nothing works (I run 2s 5000mAh Venom batteries in a Slash 2wd SCT). As for the 3800Kv motor, I have NEVER had a problem with the temperatures. So....

It has been suggested that the motor cooling fan that comes with the kit could be used as an ESC cooling fan. This is exactly what I setup. Using a Dremel cutoff wheel, I simply cut off the sides of the motor shroud and tie wrapped the fan to the esc. I used very thin tie wraps to allow me to still be able to tape the ESC to the pan of the truck.

*IT WORKS LIKE A CHAMP!!!!*

I also considered removing the rivets that fasten the fan to the shroud, but this would leave no good/easy way to fasten the fan to the ESC. It is possible to do absolutely nothing and slip the fan assembly right over the ESC, BUT.....a large gap will be left between the fan and the ESC, therefore the ESC will not be cooled off as much. I recommend spending the extra 10 minutes to simply cut the sides of the shroud. ENJOY.



















.


----------



## tmaxx4life

i couldnt get mine to cool down because of lack of air flow on a b4 so i sold my 4600kv sidewinder combo and got an lrp


----------



## Slim Jim

.

Yeah, I hate to say it, but I think Castle Creations kind of screwed up on their Sidewinder SCT combo. It ran great....no questions there....but the ESC gets awfully hot. Too hot in my opinion. It just seems that problems will occur when your running an ESC at 180 degrees F, but maybe Castle intended for it to be that way. At any rate, I like to keep my shit cooler. 

.


----------



## Al Schwarze

My sujestion is, The next time your looking for a speed control, Spend a little more money and get the mamba max pro.. Run any motor you want with no problems..


----------



## ta_man

Slim Jim said:


> .
> 
> Yeah, I hate to say it, but I think Castle Creations kind of screwed up on their Sidewinder SCT combo. It ran great....no questions there....but the ESC gets awfully hot. Too hot in my opinion. It just seems that problems will occur when your running an ESC at 180 degrees F, but maybe Castle intended for it to be that way. At any rate, I like to keep my shit cooler.
> 
> .


Yes, the Sidewinder runs hot if it doesn't have proper air flow. But I wouldn't say Castle screwed up. They knew exactly what they were doing: They built the lowest cost ESC that would run a truly superb motor (the 1410) so they could provide a less expensive package for those that didn't want to spend more that necessary.

I did something like what was in the first post except I didn't hack away at the fan mount. I just used the side that was supposted to go around the motor as a way to servo tape the fan to the controller. It runs at about 110F now. The fact that the fan is 1/2" away from the heatsink instead of 1/16" away doesn't seem to have hurt its cooling capability.


----------



## Slim Jim

ta_man said:


> Yes, the Sidewinder runs hot if it doesn't have proper air flow. But I wouldn't say Castle screwed up. They knew exactly what they were doing: They built the lowest cost ESC that would run a truly superb motor (the 1410) so they could provide a less expensive package for those that didn't want to spend more that necessary.


I agree completely. My wording was bad. I've never had a Castle product die on me.


----------



## wmichqb14

*Sidewinder 3 overheating*



tmaxx4life said:


> i couldnt get mine to cool down because of lack of air flow on a b4 so i sold my 4600kv sidewinder combo and got an lrp


I tried putting the sidewinder 3 combo with the 5700kV motor in my Tmaxx and it overheats in a hurry. It runs sweet for a couple of minutes then shuts off. My combo didn't come with a fan, where can I get one?

What is the irp that you got?


----------



## flanson

wmichqb14 said:


> I tried putting the sidewinder 3 combo with the 5700kV motor in my Tmaxx and it overheats in a hurry. It runs sweet for a couple of minutes then shuts off. My combo didn't come with a fan, where can I get one?
> 
> What is the irp that you got?


I've never owned a Tmaxx, but I've seen a few. They are giants. I think the system you have in that truck IS NOT designed for the size truck. I'd have to think the SCT combo w/ the built in fan would even have trouble w/ that size truck. The Sidewinder 2 and 3 are designed for vehicles that weight 5.5lbs, and the sidewinder SCT is for vehicles 6.5lbs. I'd guess you Tmaxx is way heavier then that.

As for fans you can pick any small fan at your local hobby shop and mount it over your ESC like the guy did who originally posted this thread. You can pick them up for anywhere between $6-$12. Good luck!


----------

